# UV glass filter for 365nm range usage



## Troy Boy (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey everyone,

Firstly just wanted to say a major thanks to everyone who helped me with the selections of the CroLED last year.
This was chosen for my stamp shade identifications. The different inks react differently under 365nm UV

I have since compared it to a professional expensive normal style big UV bulb (non LED)
Therr is a slight difference in most ink reactions and bigger differences in others. I feel that the reason for this may be that other wavelengths besides the 365nm that i need for this, are leaking out.

The other difference between the pro setup and CroLED is that fact that CroLED shows purple on the black cardboard background which i put the stamps on, whereas the pro setup does not show this.

Im thinking that i need a UV filter to make sure only 365nm is passing thru mostly. The pro style setups seem to all have filters so im thinking this is the issue.

The diameter of the CroLED with the dome removed is 60mm from edge to edge and around 58mm inside the plastic. So I'm looking for advice on what filter to get? I see on alibaba that you can get custom sized ones for fairly cheap (around 60usd) shipped to Australia. This would be 60mm circle so i could glue it onto the end of the CroLED. Maybe i would get 62mm just to have a little wiggle room.

Anyway im really not sure what to get and what would be best for this application so any help would be greatly appreciated
Regards
Troy


----------



## archimedes (Feb 15, 2018)

No duplicate posts / threads please.

Let's just continue here ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/5185258

Thread closed.


----------

